# qt?



## lohokla (22. Juni 2003)

Ok beim starten von Opera wird "__ti7QWidget" verlangt. Im Internet steht, dass man "qt" braucht. Wo bekomm ich das her? Was ist das (Compiler)? Wie geh ich damit um?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (22. Juni 2003)

Servus!

Was ist qt ? ---> http://www.susepress.de/de/katalog/3_934678_76_9/

Installieren kannst du es, indem du je nachdem welche Linux DIstribution du verwendest entweder mit yast(Online Update) oder per rpm ... -> http://rpmseek.com/rpm-pl/qt.html?hl=de&cx=0::

Gruss Tom


----------



## lohokla (23. Juni 2003)

Dankö - leider geht opera immer noch nicht. Ich glaub ich hab auch eine falsche Opera-Installtion genommen. Weißt du wie ich die wieder deinstalleiren kann ausser "rpm opera.rpm -e" (das ging ja nicht - s.o.)? - Gibs vielleicht sowas wie bei Windows 'systemsteuerung > software'?


----------



## arek (14. Juli 2003)

Zum deinstallieren kannst du mal *kpackage* ausprobieren. Kpackage ist ein grafisches FrontEnd für alle möglichen Pakettypen und auch wunderbar geeignet wenn man wissen will welche Pakete installiert sind und woraus die bestehen.


Das Problem mit "__ti7QWidget" tritt bei meinem SuSE8.1 auch mit der Statisch kompilierten Version von Opera auf. Unter Woody dagegen funktioniert Opera fehlerfrei. Weiss der Geier warum.


----------

